# bt training



## rsm (Feb 27, 2005)

I have been practicing with a bt release and a string for 3 weeks now. I have had mixed results..release firing in 5 or 15 seconds apon drawing. How can I become more consistant? I know practice more but I want to know if I am doing it right. I lift weights so I know how to flex my back but the key seems to keep the wrist relaxed...thanks


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello back tension shooter. Well when pullin your string you need to pick a aiming point and not think about the pull. the pull should be without thought. meaning tell yourself to start pullin and focus all your efforts on aiming. the rest will happen naturally eventually. I've been doing the coach bernie shooter series videos and its helped me tremendiously. www.robinhoodvideos.com Its a good system to try. Many good ones out their but I know this is a good one.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The string is just an introductory tool to learn to use a BT release without punching yourself in the face. It can also give you a feel for the muscles and movements, but I found that it is very different from shooting a bow.

It's probaboy time for you to start on the blank bale. Take the sights off of your bow so that you won't be tempted to aim. If you catch yourself aiming anyway, move closer to the bale. 4 feet is not too close, just far enough for your arrow to clear the bow before hitting the bale. 

John Dudly has a couple of very good articles on his website on using back tension.

http://www.dudleyarchery.info

The goal is to learn to execute with back tension so completely that you can let it run subconsciously and focus your conscious mind completely on aiming. To get to that point requires a lot of repition. 

Try different ways of executing with your BT release, but settle on one of them as soon as possible. Then repeat enough times that you can't do it any other way. It seems that the top archers describe how to use the release in several different ways, but the one thing that they all have in common is alighment. You want a straight line from the point of the arrow through the bow hand to the draw side elbow. And to execute, you want to direction of the pull to be straight back in this same alignment

You may need to adjust the draw length on your bow to achieve this alignment. If your DL is too long you don't have any room to achieve this straight back pull.

It's really not as complicated as it seems at first. Keep at it and you will quickly get there.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

This is the book I used and it worked great for me. Larry uses the squeeze method or pinching your shoulder blades. There are other methods but this method worked great.
"Core Archery" by Larry Wise


----------



## rsm (Feb 27, 2005)

BT update:started shooting at the bales today. I am consistant with the release when I do one thing..at full draw I relax my hand and I pull on the string a little harder. Is this a good practice or not?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you ever heard practice makes perfect? well its not true,, one must practice with perfect form. to get perfect.....you can shoot forever and never get any better with bad form. get your form down first... get it perfect.... then practice....THE PROS PRACTICE TILL WE GET IT WRONG. THEN STOP... ALL OTHERS PRACTICE TILL THEY GET IT RIGHT.:shade:


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

*Blacked out Hoyt Katera. Carter realease, easton fmjs*

Ben there myself, i found shooting with no sights to be very helpfull, thats sound advice. I found out by setting the tension on my realease to the min helped alot, kept me from thinkin bout making shot go off and was able to concentrate more on form. after a while i increased tension allowing me to 'drive pin into target' more allowing a surprise realease. this worked great for me.


----------

